# مجموعه ترانيم جميليه جدا



## جيروا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

دي حفلة جميلة جدا كانت من حوالي اسبوع للمرنم ماهر فايز بمصاحبة فريق الكاروز و عازفين من المانيا و منهم : 
باسم درويش - عود 
ماهر فايز - عود / ترنيم
ماتياس - بيانو 
حسام شاكر - قانون 
و دي بعض الترانيم الجميلة من الحفلة اتمني انها تعجبكم 
مافارقنيش
http://hope4me4u.com/media/audio/Maher_Concert/mafareqnish final.mp3
ناس كتير _لك مجدا
http://hope4me4u.com/media/audio/Maher_Concert/NasKetirLakaMagdan.mp3
زي قلب
http://hope4me4u.com/media/audio/Maher_Concert/Zai.mp3
اورشليم
http://hope4me4u.com/media/audio/Maher_Concert/7 Jerusalem.mp3
بقالى كتير بطير 
http://rapidshare.com/files/1427678...__1585____1576___1591___1610___1585_.mp3.html
ترنيمة:: ما بيسبش ولاده ::
ترنيم القسيس مجدي والقسيس أمجد سعد والمرنم المحبوب جدا جوزيف نصر الله
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/2/23/1777296/mabysbsh-welado.mp3
موسيقي هادية وجميلة
احلي ما في حياني انت
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1A1NBA6D
موسيقي ترانيم
1-موسيقة مالي سواك
2_///////انت عظيم
3-/////// انت هدف اهداف العمر
4-////////بمراحم الرب اغني
5-/////// بالاحضان الابوية
6-/////// سالامك فاق العقول
7-///////مبارك شعبي مصر دة وعدك
8-/////// مجده عليكي يري
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=032EZ6VM
اشدو لك ايها الفادي الحبيب موسيقه
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IDVB2VPH
ترنيمة: انت تهتم بي 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=88RP9QWY
موسيقه ترنيمه مع شروق الشمس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OETN2T6R
بسيط زي الحمامة ... وديع زي الحمل 
http://smsm4jc.googlepages.com/mashi-altare2.MP3
 راجع لك أصل أانا منك 
http://www.uuploadit.com/Users/4JC/Rage3lak.mp3
ترنيمة اشواق للبركه ..... بصوت الاخ نجيب لبيب مع فرق السفرا 
http://www.hope.phpnet.us/ashwak.mp3
منقول للامانه  وانتظروا المزيد


----------



## ktakity (13 فبراير 2009)

بجد مجموعه ممتازه
ميرسى كتيييييييييييير


----------



## mena601 (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرررررررررررر علي موضوعك 

والان اشترك في جروب الانبا بلامون السائح بالقصر :download:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/stblamon/join​
وموقع الدير www.st-blamon.cn


----------

